# 2010 Orbea Orca



## joep721

I hope this doesn't go against any forum rules (for listing $).

I'm looking to upgrade my bike. Currently I ride a Special Roubaix and it's a great bike but I want something better. The Orca was on my radar but found them to be a bit outside of my budget. Well, this week I came across an opportunity to purchase a 2010 Orbea Orca, it is brand new and build up with the ultegra groupset. When I first saw it, the ticket had the MSRP price (that is found online) of $4,899, but the owner looked at me and said that it was on sale for under $3,800. I was like "wow, sounds like a great price"

I rode the bike and it feels great, but for some reason I am cautious about buying this bike. Is my concern (based solely on the bike) nuts? This sounds too good to be true. Is this in your opinion a good price? Am I looking at this wrong?

Thanks for your input.

Joe


----------



## bolizous

Where is it, I proably need to check it out for you


----------



## Slow Ride

That seems like a feasible price for a used bike. I know you said it is new, but if you are not buying from an authorized dealer then I suspect you might not get a frame warranty. I could be wrong. 

There is a new 2008 or 2009 57cm Orca (I think with Dura Ace) at a local bike shop here (Minneapolis) for $4,000. Whether 2008 or 2009, it is a new bike from an authorized dealer.


----------



## rcharrette

*receipt*

Get a store receipt and owners manual with it and off you go! Beyond that you can always call Orbea or check their website to see if this shop is an authorized dealer.


----------



## joep721

I spoke with the owner. The bike is brand new - 2010 and it is a promotional bike brought in when the store started selling Orbea. I'm going in tomorrow and riding the bike one more time before I decide if I want to buy it. I just don't know that much about it to feel extremely comfortable. Wish I could hit the hills with it before I take ownership (assuming that I will buy it.)


----------



## RobbieW

Why do you need to hit the hills??? the bike is awesome and beautiful! sounds like you don't want to spend the money, when it a clear bargain. if you have get the life time warranty your made if you don't do it. I've had one for 3 years and I'm going to upgrade it this year. Make the smart move!!!


----------



## joep721

*Update*

I picked this up a two weeks ago. I've put a few miles on her, and I gotta say it exceeds my expectations. Ver responsive and nimble. At first I had buyer's remorse (I originally wanted a Specialized SL3 SL) but after riding the Orca a few time I realized that I made the right decision.


----------



## knighthawk44

Beautiful bike. My wife has last years in orange and I just got my 2010 in red about a month ago, and we love them. Enjoy the ride and the great deal you got.


----------



## Geoffersonspin

In my opinion the Orca is the best looking bike made right now. I have an '09 Onix, but hopefully someday my boss will give me a gigantic raise or I win the lottery and I can upgrade to the Orca


----------



## BunnV

Geoffersonspin said:


> In my opinion the Orca is the best looking bike made right now.


Agreed! :thumbsup:


----------



## joep721

BunnV that's a sweet bike. 

I took mine out on Sunday and had a great time. The ride was on a road that has some rolling hills (for Central Florida) and I had a blast. I've realized that I need to get used to the new gearing on the Orca - I'm going from a compacts (50/34) to a standard double (53/39) and the cassette is more aggressive. I guess I need to ride more.


----------



## BunnV

Thanks joep721!
I love the color scheme on yours, not to mention the BB30, tapered steerer, carbon dropouts etc....:thumbsup: 

I have a compact crank (50/34) and it works out well here in the Santa Monica Mountains. I've never been to Florida; I hear it's really nice. 

Congratulations on making the right choice of bikes!  It looks great!


----------



## joep721

BunnV said:


> Congratulations on making the right choice of bikes!  It looks great!


Hey BunnV, I looked around at a lot of bikes and I actually had written the Orca off. I didn't think I could afford it. I actually walked into my LBS looking for a workstand and the owner had this bike on sale. I walked out of there (without it but) thinking that I maybe riding an Orca real soon. So far so good, I love the ride!


----------



## BunnV

A good friend of mine bought a brand new one in '08 (Red, full DA). I rode it and had to have one! I couldn't afford it, so I bought a used frame ('07) off eBay and built it up over a period of 8 months. If it ever breaks, I'll buy a brand new one (orange!) and build it myself again. I love it too!


----------

